# War of the Colossal Beast - Jeff Yagher WIP



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi guys...
...Here's a few shots of my War of the Colossal Beast WIP ....I'm more of a styrene guy, but over the past few years I've also taken a liking for Resin...
This kit is a lot of fun...I've tried my hand at a 'forced perspective' here and did a little kitbashing too...
I'm still working on the figure and so I haven't got the proper tension on the electrical cables yet...Oh and I added to the base in order to put another electrical tower in the scene...
Hope you like...








































































I should be slinging some paint on the Beast this week
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW!  Looking great so far Mcdee! Beautiful work on the base, can't wait to see him all finished up. This is a really cool kit! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Way to go, McDee! Looks great so far. Great sculpt of a rather esoteric subject. Looking forward to seeing your finished display!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys...Really appreciate your kind words :thumbsup:
If you get a chance to grab one of these beauties...
I highly recommend it!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love the way you've done the trees!!
Your additions to the base are well done too mate.....

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really cool looking so far Denis. I am rather like you in mainly being a styrene guy but after finding you are only ever going to get some of these neat and unique subjects in resin I am willing to purchase some of them as well. Just how tall is the figure, one problem is finding a shelf to put him on.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

He's supposed to be a 60 foot Giant...ho guage works great with him
making the scale 1/87th scale ...but he fits right in with the Aurora kits:thumbsup:
Here's a shot with Frankenstein and the Ghost...








Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

OH! That is SWEET! I can't wait to see the finished giant.

(You guys _sure_ you wouldn't be interested in a styrene issue of this from Monarch?) 
Yeah, but I thought I'd ask. :tongue:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking SHARP there, Denis! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

That is COOOL!:thumbsup: Will have to get one! Where can you order one from?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Your forced perspective seems to be working well, nice job McDee.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hooty said:


> That is COOOL!:thumbsup: Will have to get one! Where can you order one from?


Check out this thread...post 16
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314731&page=2

The forced perspective works well when the beast is between the two towers..the tower furthest away is about 2 1/2 inches shorter than the one that comes with the kit. By placing it on the addition to the base I made behind and to the Beasts right, I'm hoping the illusion is one of depth
BTW...I got the second tower from this old kit and did a little bashing...








Cheers guys
Still have a ways to go but I should be able to do a little more on it this weekend...work has picked up again this week and haven't had any opportunity to get back at 'er...
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

This kit really cries out for an Aurora style nameplate IMHO.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Mcdee that is AWSOME! Do you think they might have him at Wonderfest? I"m thinking that maybe that will be my Wonderfest grab! I go after a certain kit at each Wonderfest when I go which is every year! Last year was The Thing from Another World! So I'd save up $130 for the kit and grab it! 
Anyway - your doing an awsome job on him!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

A splendid kit! ! :thumbsup:
Where can you purchase this kit?
I want this kit, too.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yasutoshi said:


> A splendid kit! ! :thumbsup:
> Where can you purchase this kit?
> I want this kit, too.


The information is in this thread...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314731

PM gomontoya ....and thank you for your comments Yasutoshi:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Denis this is looking fantastic!.. love the addition of the Gigantics tower from the Tarantula kit!... the figure Jeff Yagher sculpted is spot on!.. can't wait to see the finished model!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool model and nice work on the additions!!:thumbsup: I remember the movie from when I was a kid... Saturday afternoon matinee. Looking forward to seeing him all finished! - Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys I'm working on him right now...1st coat of flesh and basework...in the photos I published the foreground looks Ballpark green but in fact it is a darker green...the camera seemed to add a technicolor aspect to the scene...I'm going to add some texture to it and use a different light source to take the next series of photos...also had to drill a hole through his clenched fist in order to run the high tension cables through...if you are going to attempt this maneuver...remember to hold your tongue the right way and keep your eyes closed!
Denis/Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Update...almost done...


















Should have it finished tomorrow
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Stellar work, Denis! Love it!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Denis - Just OUTSTANDING!:thumbsup: And I want one!!!!!!!!!!! I sent a PM!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Must say this is looking phenominal!... keep up the great work!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for your very kind words...OK...The model is finished...
Here are the last shots I'll post ...on my kit...I'd like to see your guys versions!
....I must say that this kit has been a most enjoyable challenge...
The casting is the BEST I've ever had the pleasure of working with! If you are even thinking of getting one ...don't hesitate...Kits like this one are few and far between...

Here is a 360 of the finished kit...






















































Shoulder damage









...and an overhead shot so you can see the new footprint with the addition I added...









Hope you like!
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Denis, he looks awesome!!! The paint and finish is masterfully done, and your forced perspective with the extra tower works very well, even on several angles of viewing the kit. 

Not my favourite subject but the sculpt is amazing, and your work caps it off beautifully.

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great build Denis. So now after reading through the posts it appears that all you got was the figure itself? You added the other diorama pieces to it? If I am interpreting the posts correctly that makes it even more impressive. I have the giant Tarantula so will have to open that box and see what's in it. Again, great paint job, great build, great creativity, and great sculpt.

Bob K.


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Outstanding work Denis, really great work. I never would have thought about a kit like this but seeing yours is very insprirational.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Denis!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Your mods really stand out and overall it's a great build!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> That is a great build Denis. So now after reading through the posts it appears that all you got was the figure itself? You added the other diorama pieces to it? If I am interpreting the posts correctly that makes it even more impressive. I have the giant Tarantula so will have to open that box and see what's in it. Again, great paint job, great build, great creativity, and great sculpt.
> 
> Bob K.


Hi Bob... First of all thanks for your Great Comments You get a base with the kit and the Tower off to his left hand side...Here read this post and you eill see the actual kit before its' started...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314731
...my modifications were the tower and hill beneath his right hand...filling out the trees with woodlands scenes foilage and 'grass' to the park area.
I would have really regretted not getting this one...another Masterful sculpt by Jeff Yagher:thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Excellent work Denis!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Your mods really stand out and overall it's a great build!!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris:thumbsup:
I'd like to see some of the stuff you've been up to lately Mate:thumbsup:
Right now I'm attacking The Escape from Death Valley Kit...another one that Aurora should have made
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll hopefully post some pics soon mate- unfortunately it's motorbikes and aircraft engines.... I wish I could get Floyd finished..... 

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! Got to tell ya - this is one VERY beautiful and clean kit! VERY clean!  It doesn't look like it's going to be hard to do at all! What a well done kit! I'm going to start on him this weekend right after I finish my Tiger I tank and that's almost done. Just need to put on the cables, jack and the other extras that go on the tank!:woohoo:
Well Done! VERY!!!! I'm Very impressed with this kit!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Denis,

Very inspiring work! It turned out GREAT!

All the mods you've done enhanced this kit tremendously!

This is certainly one of your best builds!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well just put the DVD in and I'm set now! I've mixed up the Apoxie sculpt to fill in the joints on him. Already glued the head and arms on! Yeap! This is one sweet kit!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I started the Colossal Beast yesterday. Glued the head, arms, base, and trees together. Today I airbrushed him flesh tone. And I used my Badger Velocity this time. It was great to work with.:thumbsup:
Colored in the bone on his face and teeth. So he is coming along nicely!
Thanks for a great kit! I'll send pictures when I take them.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree Chinxy ...a Great Kit:thumbsup:
Post some of your WIPS!
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ya know - I think I'll start a new thread for this one! This thread is long!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Denis,

I think I just noticed...do you have a guy (actually 2 guys) standing on the high voltage tower looking at the Colossal Beast? Those are some really cool details that your pictures don't show real well.

I'm working on the base right now... yeah..what a BLAST!:freak:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...I put a little Thread together for fun called...
What if Aurora had put out the Colossal Beast?.....
And forgot to take those little guys out before I took the (pre-Aurora) pictures...
Here it is...


Hmmmm ....I wonder what would have happened if Aurora had made
this kit all those years ago???
Maybe something like this....

....and without further ado... 








THE AURORA Version









SEE...Sparks a-Flying








SEE...Squished Guys!!!








SEE...What the hell are they doing???








NEW ! from AURORA...








and still ONLY .98cents!









Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That's just Great! Makes me smile!


----------

